# Car gas linkage



## Charles scozzari (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi, started a stainless steel carburetor linkage end for a street rod. I'll post the completed piece.


----------



## Cadillac (Mar 30, 2022)

Are you trying to duplicate a heim end? Which has the swivel ball in the center. I’m curious as to how you’d create a internal ball shape.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi, no not at all. this will be a through bolt mount and 1/4" 20tpi rod mount. The owner wanted the old school look.   Thanks for looking


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 30, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> Are you trying to duplicate a heim end? Which has the swivel ball in the center. I’m curious as to how you’d create a internal ball shape.


Hi, it would be the same as cutting an internal grove in a cylinder only with the appropriate shaped tool on the lathe or the mill using a rotary table offsetting either the lathe compound or the rotary table. Thats the way I would do it.       Thanks for the question. Hope I was of some help.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 31, 2022)

So how does the procedure go? Something like mill both sides in up to the smaller radius, then use the rotary table to mill the middle part down, taking several cuts, to meet up with the straight cuts?


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 31, 2022)

graham-xrf said:


> So how does the procedure go? Something like mill both sides in up to the smaller radius, then use the rotary table to mill the middle part down, taking several cuts, to meet up with the straight cuts?


The original question was am I making a Heim joint. No that was not the intention. I was answering the question of how the shape the area where the ball would ride ( the outer race ).  To answer your question, I would shape a tool to cut the semi circular shape, then by continuing to offset the lathe compound, or with the tool in a collet in the spinning spindle of the mill while offsetting the r/t and rotating the r/t table to make the depth of the outer race. The problem is, I believe a Heim joint is press fit around the ball during manufacture. I see no way to get the ball into the procedure we are talking about.   Thank's


----------

